# Heat transfer on denim?



## littlebootsy (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey community! 

First post! I was wondering about the feasibility of doing a heat transfer onto a denim jacket. 

The image is a full color photograph that is (hopefully) going to be placed on the back panel of a light colored/light wash used denim jacket. It's for an art installation. I previously worked for a screen printing shop for sevral years and considered doing the screen printing myself but it's just too costly and labor intensive to do a process color screen print for just one garment. I was really hoping to find a cheaper and more manageable alternative to screen printing. 

Is it possible to do a heat transfer onto a jean jacket? What kind of costs would this incur? 

Any suggestions would be immensely appreciated!!!


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

If it's a photo as you say then you'll want to find someone who will print it on the Heat transfer vinyl. Many of the solvent or eco-solvent printer companies can do that. There are several printable options for the HTV. As far as adhesion to denim...oh hell yea. Vinyl works great on denim. If this is simple colors rather than a photo then it's much more affordable as each color layer can just be cut and layered in there just like screen printing without the mess. You just need a cut worthy vector file, a cutter and a heat press.


----------

